# Type based on images you like



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Guess my type based on these photos, & feel free to post your own for other people to guess :happy:


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

right away I'd guess ESFP from the pics of jewelry and your hair color and bikini

interesting that you list Fi before Se in MBTI, but SEE before ESI in socionics--are Fi and Se pretty much the same?

if your possessions here are an indication, you don't appear to be an introvert at all, so I'm surprised your MBTI type is ambiguous


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Very Very very ISFP


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

Enfj?


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

I love the contrast of good and evil in this picture. Subhas Chandra Bose (freedom fighter, generally loved and respected) having a casual conversation with Heinrich Himmler (architect of the Holocaust, probably the most evil man who ever lived). They have found common ground over one issue: dislike of the British. Shows well the dangers of the whole "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" attitude. Also shows how difficult it is to see evil with our eyes - even the most cold-blooded of killers can sit next to the warmest of hearts and appear just as normal.

I'm kind of a World War II buff so I found this one pretty interesting.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

An NT.


----------

